# Buck behavior??



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have an almost 2 year old kinder buck. I noticed lately he likes to be by himself. He has buddies 2 oberhasli wethers, and 2 sheep wethers, as well as an oberhasli 3 month oberhasli buckling. I was thinking that he was sick, but he's eating, drinking fine. No temp, he did not like that at all....  Today I just kept the little buckling in with him, the rest I took to munch down a different field, across from my does. Is this normal for a buck? He seems relaxed and content too. I think he's more annoyed with the buckling, but they are not fighting or anything.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Was he being picked on or slammed?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nope. None of the wethers are aggressive unless you are feeding them, and so now I have 2 feed buckets out, and that helps during feeding time. He comes when I call him, he runs, walks etc...


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

How far is he usually away from the others? As far away as possible or just a little ways off?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Kaneel said:


> How far is he usually away from the others? As far away as possible or just a little ways off?


Well, if they are at top of the field he's at the bottom or the middle. So that is roughly 100 ft or so. It's very noticeable. He just got tested for all the diseases and he was negative.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is strange. It is almost as if he is afraid of one of the other goats. 

If he is eating, drinking, has normal temp, then, I guess leave him be. Was he always like that?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I know the lady I got him from had just him in the house until 3 months old. I'm thinking rough beginning. I know that before I got my sheep, I have pens in the barn, and he liked having his own.... I'll leave him be and just keep an eye on him.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Another thing that is strange about him he sounds like a growling cat, not a goat. No joke. My neighbor just asked me about that. I guess I got used to it. Is that normal? Probably not, I'm just hoping for great kiddos from him


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So it stems from, no socialization when he was a kid, that makes sense why he likes being alone. He doesn't know how to interact with others.
Maybe pen him up with one goat and see if that other goat can teach him how to be a goat and be happy.

When do you plan on breeding? Hopefully, he won't want to be away from the girls as well.

Strange, if he sounds like a cat, LOL, hmm, don't know what the cause of that is.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, he did his job with the girls. I let him run with them, and they are due at the end of the month. He took that job seriously, maybe too seriously LOL... I brought one of my kinder does home on Feb 23, and he got her right then and there. He doesn't mind that at all. The Nubian/Lamancha doe is due at anytime too, didn't see that one happen though. The one nubian/lamancha doe he was trying repeatedly with had a severe copper deficiency, so that wasn't his fault, she's getting better and will be ready for breeding in the fall Definitely getting my breeding organized next season 

I have him and the oberhasli buckling together so far so good!! I actually think he likes his pen area, and I did find him and Charlie (buckling) laying close together when I came home from church

Yeah, he's always sounded like a growling cat. Sometimes when he cries loudly I rush out there to check on them thinking it might be a bob cat... and then oh, that's just you, what's up!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds as if it is working, putting him with the one buck, he is sounding more relaxed, which is so good.
It is also good, he bred with no issues there. 

That is so weird with the cat sounds, can you video it, I'd love to hear that.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Sounds as if it is working, putting him with the one buck, he is sounding more relaxed, which is so good.
> It is also good, he bred with no issues there.
> 
> That is so weird with the cat sounds, can you video it, I'd love to hear that.


Can you do audio on here? I thought of making a video and posting it, so hey I think I'm going to try. My nephew in law, and my mom told me to get a video tape and send it to America's funniest videos I'll attempt to do that today or tomorrow


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, I'm going to try tomorrow as he is not a big talker, but he does have his moments when he talks, however today no such luck. I will try tomorrow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, video/Audio should work on here


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry, but the little stinker didn't talk today either. I have an idea for Friday though... I'm gone tomorrow morning.... So Friday morning I'll tether him and his young friend for a few hours to do some munching he will talk then


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, oh well, try again some other time


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bummer!! I can't get the video's to load, it only accepts pictures I wonder if I posted on on a different site, then tried.. I'm going to try


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ya, I can't figure it out If anyone has any suggestions to try, let me know...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Make a youtube video, then post the website address here.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I tried to make a YouTube video it just keeps saying that it can't be published I'll keep trying


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've given up on the YouTube video It just won't publish


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man, wish I could help, but I have no clue how to do Youtube stuff.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a doe that growls like a cat/dog. The first time I heard her i thought a dog had gotten into the goat pen. Nope, its just my psycho goat from hades.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay. I finally have figured out how to publish the video So now I'm gonna try to link it to here, it might take a few days to figure it out


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good


----------

